# Wiring 2 Lux TX900tsa Thermostats



## vscimeca (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello, I am having a problem with the main floor thermostat. The heating system was a oil to gas conversion and the original line vlotage wires are now used as a conduit for low voltage. The 2nd floor thermostat is working properly but the main floor is not firing the boiler. The system is a 3 zone basebaord heat with 3 thermostats. The thermostat that is not working fine is flashing stg2. Unsure if the wiring is different and thats why its showing this. The hook up is standard thermostat wire hooked up to the line wire. I have the wires hooked up to RH and W1 on both thermostats. I am unfamiliar with this thermostat and could use some help before I go into relay switches and zone valves. Thanks


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 20, 2013)

vscimeca said:


> Hello, I am having a problem with the main floor thermostat. The heating system was a oil to gas conversion and the original line vlotage wires are now used as a conduit for low voltage. The 2nd floor thermostat is working properly but the main floor is not firing the boiler. The system is a 3 zone basebaord heat with 3 thermostats. The thermostat that is not working fine is flashing stg2. Unsure if the wiring is different and thats why its showing this. The hook up is standard thermostat wire hooked up to the line wire. I have the wires hooked up to RH and W1 on both thermostats. I am unfamiliar with this thermostat and could use some help before I go into relay switches and zone valves. Thanks


 Swap out the " bad " thermostat with the tstat that is working ?

Ohm out the tstat wiring . Is the wiring unbroken from start to finish or does it have splices / joints ?

Are there zone valves , or does the whole house start heating when the boiler fires up ?

Can you run new tstat cable for the tstat that is not working ?

God bless
Wyr


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Follow the 24 volts, and see where you lose it.


----------



## jainsumit12 (Feb 24, 2014)

Try to Call the Customer Care.. They Will Resolve your Problem..

Best HVAC in Scarborough


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

Try swapping the thermostats it may work........


----------

